# Flow Talon Focus too tight initially, will it pack out ?



## Mongao (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi all,

My regular shoes are either 9.5 or 10, to be honest some of the 10's seem somewhat large, but still comfortable.

I have just received my Talon Focus size 10, put in thick wool socks (which I normally use for snowboarding, shall I buy "snowboard specific" socks ?) and put in the boots.....they seem too tight !

It's the 1st time I am trying such stiff boots, so I am unsure if they will pack out eventually...

How do you guys compare the size of your regular shoes with the snowboard boots ? Do you usually buy larger ? same size ?

My toes touch the liner without much pressure, my heels seem OK, but the top of the foot seems too compressed, I indeed felt some numbness and throbbing after half an hour stuck watching TV,

Am I bothering too much ? Trying size 10.5 isn't easy as I have to mail order them, they are not available in a retailer in my area,

On a side note, I have bought Flow NX2 GT Large bindings to go with them, in case I go with the 10.5 boots, should I change the bindings to XL ? According to Flow's website 10.5 is right in the middle,

I do have a pair of DC Travis boots size 10 which I have used a few times, they seem fine but are too flexible, that's why I want the stiffest and more responsive Talon Focus, but I am unsure how it will eventually pack out - or not, as it's too stiff.

Thanks a lot,

Mongao


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Mongao said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My regular shoes are either 9.5 or 10, to be honest some of the 10's seem somewhat large, but still comfortable.
> 
> ...


That sounds like they fit perfect.

They should be a little bit too tight.

I'd be concerned if you said they fit perfect & weren't tight & uncomfortable.

I wear super thin dress socks, because I like my boots super tight.
Loose = sloppy

Mine hurt the first few times, not much, but after that they fit perfect & won't pack out anymore.

I have Hylites

You will love those boots


TT


----------



## wickedsight (Jan 16, 2014)

I agree with timmytard, this does sound like a perfect fit. I'd recommend getting snowboard specific socks. They are usually made to get rid of moisture so your feet stay warmer longer.
Also, sitting down your feet are relaxed and have a different shape than standing up.


----------



## kumimajava (Oct 11, 2011)

I was exactly in the same situation as you - same boot, same foot size, same fit. Sounds like it's exactly what it should be - after 2-3 rides they'll pack in a bit. 

Regarding the throbbing/pain in the foot, it may be due tightening the boot not quite right. Since the two BOA's share the ankle-loop, it takes a bit of fiddling to get used to setting the boot just right, especially if it's your first stiff boot. I tend to tighten it in steps, flex the boot a few times, tighten again, etc. 

Good luck, and enjoy it - if it fits, it's a great boot


----------



## Mongao (Feb 11, 2015)

Thanks guys for helping, I'll insist with the size 10 then, maybe using them around the house in the beginning. Should I have them heat molded ? I am not familiar with this procedure at all,

Which brand/model of snowboard socks do you use or recommend ?

I've seen that Burton has some, but prices are more than $30 for a pair, this sounds like a rip off for me; or shouldn't I expect lower prices ?

Thanks,

Mongao


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Mongao said:


> Thanks guys for helping, I'll insist with the size 10 then, maybe using them around the house in the beginning. Should I have them heat molded ? I am not familiar with this procedure at all,
> 
> Which brand/model of snowboard socks do you use or recommend ?
> 
> ...


How many days a year do you ride? If you don't ride much, you may consider heat molding them as the first day/break in period is never fun.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

TE=Mongao;2164538]Thanks guys for helping, I'll insist with the size 10 then, maybe using them around the house in the beginning. Should I have them heat molded ? I am not familiar with this procedure at all,

Which brand/model of snowboard socks do you use or recommend ?

I've seen that Burton has some, but prices are more than $30 for a pair, this sounds like a rip off for me; or shouldn't I expect lower prices ?

Thanks,

Mongao[/QUOTE]

You can wear them around the house, it will do a little.
But you need the pressure that only riding does.

That's good, you recognize that $30 dollar socks are a rip off.
Sure they may have fancy pixie dust sprinkled in them or some other super fabric from NASA.
But $30 bucks, haha, no fuckin' thank you.

I'm not against super fancy pixie space socks, I have a few pair.
One pair I looked up on the interwebz.
Reg price $69 haha. They died really fast!
Glad I never paid for them, not that I ever would in a million years.

I'm kinda anal about my boots. Haha, I only put brand new socks in them.
I usually have half a dozen pair in my glove box, along with a few pair of gogs.

I buy the thinnest cheapest dress socks, that come in a package of 6 for $1 at the dollar store. Haha
They're fuckin' socks, they go on your feet, get stinky & gross.
I can throw em out the window, their about a dime a pair.


TT


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

timmytard said:


> I buy the thinnest cheapest dress socks, that come in a package of 6 for $1 at the dollar store. Haha
> They're fuckin' socks, they go on your feet, get stinky & gross.
> I can throw em out the window, their about a dime a pair.
> 
> ...


Thats an interesting idea. Do you get blisters or anything. I think my feet get too sweaty tho, I need a sock that some what wicks the sweat. Still might try it.


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

You guys dont get cold feet in those thin socks?


----------



## aholeinthewor2d (Nov 26, 2014)

Extazy said:


> You guys dont get cold feet in those thin socks?


If you wear the right kinds of socks your feet won't get cold. They should be very thin and a material that will pull moisture from your foot. Cotton=no good

I still use these random Volcom socks I bought years ago so I;m just going off what I read lol


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Extazy said:


> You guys dont get cold feet in those thin socks?


They only get cold, if my boots were cold to start with.
Which most of the time doesn't happen, but sometimes the odd 2 day in a row sessions where my boots don't dry out enough.

Once it's go time though, I'm a furnace.
I don't even use a toque when it's a blizzard.

It takes away the aerodynamics of my Mohawk.
Hahaha


TT


----------



## wickedsight (Jan 16, 2014)

Extazy said:


> You guys dont get cold feet in those thin socks?


Cold feet when snowboarding are usually caused by moisture, not by thin socks.

I recently got Burton Buffer II socks, my feet have never been warmer!


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

I wear a 9.5 in just about every kind of street shoe and the 9.5 Talon Focus fits me perfectly. They're a little snug but the fit is great and they're the most comfortable boot I've ever worn - and zero heel lift.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I buy a half size smaller. I am usually a 12 in anything but wear a 11.5 talon. They seem to break in a half size


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

I havent read any replies and i stopped reading OP after "i wear thick socks". Buy a pair of thin snowboard socks and your shit will wprk perfect. 

These days the boots are insulated very well and you wont get cold. Infact because your thick socks make everything so tight, you will get colder in the thick socks because they cut off blood circulation.


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

wickedsight said:


> Cold feet when snowboarding are usually caused by moisture, not by thin socks.
> 
> I recently got Burton Buffer II socks, my feet have never been warmer!


That's what I have too, but another guy said he wears dress socks. I think I can easily get cold feet in that.


----------



## Mongao (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi folks,

Believe it or not now I am worried about the other way round !

After 3 days on the slopes, today I used snowboard-specific socks for the very first time, they are very thin and the boot has packed out so much that I am afraid it may a bit loose on the heels,

I haven't felt any real compromise on performance, but the heels can move somehow easily inside the boot,

Should heat-mold be useful ? I have no idea whatsoever of what this is, 

Thanks,

Mongao


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Mongao said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Believe it or not now I am worried about the other way round !
> 
> ...


Well, go put your thick socks back on


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

AmberLamps said:


> I havent read any replies and i stopped reading OP after "i wear thick socks". Buy a pair of thin snowboard socks and your shit will wprk perfect.
> 
> These days the boots are insulated very well and you wont get cold. Infact because your thick socks make everything so tight, you will get colder in the thick socks because they cut off blood circulation.


Yeah I'm talkin' yoga pants thin, like you can pretty much see through it.

something that thing doesn't hold shit. Sweat goes right through it into my space age boots designed to withstand the climate on mars.

TT


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I have used talons for years, you can do a couple things. Neither of which are what TT suggested. 

1) heat mold again. 

2) (this is what I do) get a piece of 5mm neoprene, or something similar, and wrap it on the outside of your liner between the liner and the lacing brace. Put it around where you ankle sits but above where your heel is. It works great. I also put a thin layer on the top of my forefoot when that area breaks in too much too, usually just on my lead foot.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Argo said:


> I have used talons for years, you can do a couple things. Neither of which are what TT suggested.
> 
> 1) heat mold again.
> 
> 2) (this is what I do) get a piece of 5mm neoprene, or something similar, and wrap it on the outside of your liner between the liner and the lacing brace. Put it around where you ankle sits but above where your heel is. It works great. I also put a thin layer on the top of my forefoot when that area breaks in too much too, usually just on my lead foot.


Haha, don't look at me, I didn't suggest anything.:eyetwitch2:

I said, they sounded like they fit & I wear super thin socks.

Telling him to put his big thick socks back on was a joke.
That's why they don't fit anymore.
Cause he wore em with big thick socks.

That's the joke part.

When did my suggestions become bad anyway?


TT


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

timmytard said:


> That sounds like they fit perfect.
> 
> They should be a little bit too tight.
> 
> ...


"Technical socks" I think is what they call 'em at the snowboard shops. They aren't much thicker than regular socks, but they cover most of your calf -- look pretty geeky, like grandpa's old black socks, but I assume you won't be walking around naked in them. The high calf helps so that you don't get them bunched up in you boot and cause pressure points. And they're toasty warm.


----------



## Mongao (Feb 11, 2015)

Argo said:


> I have used talons for years, you can do a couple things. Neither of which are what TT suggested.
> 
> 1) heat mold again.
> 
> 2) (this is what I do) get a piece of 5mm neoprene, or something similar, and wrap it on the outside of your liner between the liner and the lacing brace. Put it around where you ankle sits but above where your heel is. It works great. I also put a thin layer on the top of my forefoot when that area breaks in too much too, usually just on my lead foot.


Thanks Argo, I haven't heat molded it, so maybe I'll try it, I have to find a place that does it. How do you compare the size of the Talon with your regular shoes/tennis ? Same size ? Bigger ? Smaller ?

I used a thick sock for a few moments at home on the day that I received the boots.

Thanks,

Andre


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I buy 1/2 size smaller than my shoes size. I use Smartwool socks or something similar in thickness, they are medium thickness socks. Thin compared to my older wool socks.


----------



## Mongao (Feb 11, 2015)

Argo said:


> I buy 1/2 size smaller than my shoes size. I use Smartwool socks or something similar in thickness, they are medium thickness socks. Thin compared to my older wool socks.


Thanks Argo, now I am convinced that I should have bought it 9 or even 8.5....expensive way to "learn my lessons", but..


----------

